# Stomp pad keeps falling off



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

chances are, you didn't apply it well the first time. Make sure to read the instructions and let is set for 24 hours before testing.
And if that's not the case, go buy one. they're like 5 bucks.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

clean the area with rubbing alcohol, heat it up just right, press the pad on firmly, let it sit overnight


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah once the adhesive allows it to fall off once, it has had it and will need replacing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

super glue... thats what i use when the trac pad on my surf board starts to come up. though i never let them sit for the recomended 24 hours. i always seem to be in the water within 8 hours at the most.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

this happened to my Dakine My new one I cleaned very well with rubbing alchol, then heated the pad and board with a blow dryer. 

That baby is on good stayed on the rest of the season, 

-Slyder


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

I cleaned the area on the board I was putting it on, placed it, put a bunch of heavy stuff on top of it (textbooks) and let it sit for a while. Hasn't come off yet and it's been a year


----------

